# Carbon Fiber



## Kemjak (Aug 12, 2013)

Anybody made a stick with carbon fiber? I looked at some at a big sporting supply store, and they're kinda neat, but not like anything I would make. I mean, they are carbon fiber, so I suppose they're pretty strong, but I can't help but think the telescoping locks are bound to fail at some point. Plus, they're not really long enough for what I want.

But I like how light they are. So has anybody made a stick with carbon fiber?


----------



## boxwoodruler (Jan 11, 2013)

I have made ferrules from CF. Very expensive material... low bang for the buck in my opinion.

Here's a foto of the ferrule.

https://plus.google.com/photos/108115439110510399802/albums/5707446254522910897/5482265012634341794?banner=pwa&pid=5482265012634341794&oid=108115439110510399802

Link for CF

http://www.dragonplate.com/


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

For Carbon Fiber, if you want to make one, better plan on making 500,000 of them. That way you get away with the prototype, before they decide it's not cost worthy. Better to find a base shank of a carbon fiber deep sea fishing rod, and modify it to a walking stick.


----------

